# What colors should your eyes be?



## Puritanhead (May 31, 2006)

What colors should your eyes be?

Okay-- I ripped this off a friend's blog, as she posted it earlier.

My results weren't very appealing to me.

[Edited on 6-1-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## turmeric (May 31, 2006)

*Your Eyes Should Be Brown*







Your eyes reflect: Depth and wisdom

What's hidden behind your eyes: A tender heart

*What Color Should Your Eyes Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/


----------



## py3ak (May 31, 2006)

Well, it's a different blogthing but I was pleased with these results:

***Your World View***


You have a chauvinistic and outdated outlook on life. 
Your values and principles are defined by popular (old) beliefs.
You see women as objects and possessions.

You are unhappy, although you probably will not admit it. 
As a ruthless authoritarian, you are as moral as it suits you and no more.
You do not apply the same rules to men as you do to women.


What Is Your World View?
http://www.blogthings.com/whatisyourworldviewquiz/

Which is particularly ironic if you consider these results:

***People Envy Your Compassion***


You have a kind heart and an unusual empathy for all living creatures. You tend to absorb others' happiness and pain.
People envy your compassion, and more importantly, the connections it helps you build. And compassionate as you are, you feel for them.


What Do People Envy About You?
http://www.blogthings.com/whatdopeopleenvyaboutyouquiz/

[Edited on 6-1-2006 by py3ak]


----------



## Pilgrim (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Well, it's a different blogthing but I was pleased with these results:
> 
> ***Your World View***
> ...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 31, 2006)

<table width=350 align=center border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2><tr><td bgcolor="#999999" align=center>
<font face="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" style='color:black; font-size: 14pt;'>
<strong>Your Eyes Should Be Hazel</strong>
</font></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
<center><img src="http://images.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/hazel.jpg" height="100" width="100"></center>
<font color="#000000">
Your eyes reflect: Intellect and sensuality<br />
<br />
What's hidden behind your eyes: Subtle manipulation
</font></td></tr></table>
<div align="center"><a href="http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/">What Color Should Your Eyes Be?</a></div>


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 31, 2006)

Your World View 
You are a cautious type, neutral, and rather insecure. 
You would agree with the idea that everybody has his price...
And in your own case it would not be high.

You are ruled by an inferiority complex and not easy to assess.
How do you present yourself to the world? 
An idealist, a moralist, a conformist keeping up with the Joneses?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 31, 2006)

<table width=350 align=center border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2><tr><td bgcolor="#DDDDDD" align=center>
<font face="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" style='color:black; font-size: 14pt;'>
<strong>People Envy Your Compassion</strong>
</font></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
<center><img src="http://images.blogthings.com/whatdopeopleenvyaboutyouquiz/compassion.gif" height="100" width="100"></center>
<font color="#000000">
You have a kind heart and an unusual empathy for all living creatures. You tend to absorb others' happiness and pain.<br />
People envy your compassion, and more importantly, the connections it helps you build. And compassionate as you are, you feel for them.
</font></td></tr></table>
<div align="center"><a href="http://www.blogthings.com/whatdopeopleenvyaboutyouquiz/">What Do People Envy About You?</a></div>


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> Your World View
> You are a cautious type, neutral, and rather insecure.
> You would agree with the idea that everybody has his price...
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 1, 2006)

<table width=350 align=center border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2><tr><td bgcolor="#999999" align=center>
<font face="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" style='color:black; font-size: 14pt;'>
<strong>Your Eyes Should Be Hazel</strong>
</font></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
<center><img src="http://images.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/hazel.jpg" height="100" width="100"></center>
<font color="#000000">
Your eyes reflect: Intellect and sensuality<br />
<br />
What's hidden behind your eyes: Subtle manipulation
</font></td></tr></table>
<div align="center"><a href="http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/">What Color Should Your Eyes Be?</a></div>


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jun 5, 2006)

*Your Eyes Should Be Blue*






Your eyes reflect: Innocence and sweetness

What's hidden behind your eyes: A calculating mind

*What Color Should Your Eyes Be?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/

And they ARE blue!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> Your World View
> You are a cautious type, neutral, and rather insecure.
> You would agree with the idea that everybody has his price...
> ...



Hey I got the same thing!


----------



## caddy (Jun 5, 2006)

Same here.....



> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> *Your Eyes Should Be Blue*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brymaes (Jun 5, 2006)

*Your World View*

You have a chauvinistic and outdated outlook on life. 
Your values and principles are defined by popular (old) beliefs.
You see women as objects and possessions.

You are unhappy, although you probably will not admit it. 
As a ruthless authoritarian, you are as moral as it suits you and no more.
You do not apply the same rules to men as you do to women.

*What Is Your World View?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatisyourworldviewquiz/


----------



## thegracefullady (Jun 7, 2006)

<table width=350 align=center border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2><tr><td bgcolor="#999999" align=center>
<font face="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" style='color:black; font-size: 14pt;'>
<strong>Your Eyes Should Be Brown</strong>
</font></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
<center><img src="http://images.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/brown.jpg" height="100" width="100"></center>
<font color="#000000">
Your eyes reflect: Depth and wisdom<br />
<br />
What's hidden behind your eyes: A tender heart
</font></td></tr></table>
<div align="center"><a href="http://www.blogthings.com/whatcolorshouldyoureyesbequiz/">What Color Should Your Eyes Be?</a></div>


Haha, they're green actually, not brown.


----------

